# Mice and Squirrels



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

They do not work at all.


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

Cats do!

Gary


----------



## flyboy2610 (Feb 20, 2009)

*http://www.break.com/index/squirrel_catapult.html*

Just be sure to aim this properly:
http://www.break.com/index/squirrel_catapult.html


----------



## JPM (Nov 21, 2008)

That is the best solution I have seen ... Do they come pre-assembled or do I need to do that (instructions, I hope).


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

depends on who you want to argue with

Experts say they do not work
Customers say they do

Through my research I have determined that at best they are scare crow methods that my work in some cases for a period of time and not work in others


----------

